# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  Lighting options for casework

## Sonicera1

We have a large collection of Native American objects and have been reinstalling that gallery over the past couple of years. I did not design or build the original case work that is in the gallery and there have been numerous issues we deal with for some time. Ultimately we will probably redo the gallery but for now it stays. We do have one wall that we have been thinking of building a large case for and are in the planning stages of what options we will need to have for the objects that will be displayed there ( a variety of small objects including jewelery, musical instruments, Kachina dolls and moccasins) probably on a rotating basis. I will be doing the fabricating and have a pretty good background in constructing museum casework and this will be a fun project for me so I want to do the best job with a limited Budget (we will be working that out this spring, installation may occur over the summer) We have been replacing all our halogen bulbs with LEDs and I thought it might be nice to see what options are available for fiber optics since that is a great option for artifacts. Does anybody have any recommendations, which styles, companies etc. If we can include that in our budget estimates we may be able to raise the money for it. If I need to use LEDs what sorts of options are available for case work, specifically the cans, that I could use or are LED strips the way to go for this.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Bruce

----------


## matthew_gay

Hey Bruce,

I have just recently purchased lighting for this same exact purpose. A case specifically designed for native american artworks (jewelry, musical instruments, Kachina, baskets, etc.)  The company that we used for our fiber optic lighting is Luxam.  They are based out of Paris, France, but have a great rep down in Florida.  Contact Rick Jellow at their Florida office and he will answer any questions you have.  You can also find a lot of helpful information on their website. http://luxam.com/

-Matt

----------

